# Bike route to Jersey shore



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

I want to meet my wife in Spring Lake by biking from Chatham. Anybody do this and can tell me what roads to take that would be safe to bike. I would leave at sunrise on Saturday.


----------



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Logroll. My boss just completed a ride to Sea Girt. He also lives in Chatham. Hopefully this helps.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/98662164


----------



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't figure out how to display turn by turn directions, but I can look at a more detailed map and figure out the route he took.

Thanks!


----------



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

Try this one. 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/544446


----------



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

Need GPS to export cue sheet. Now I want a GPS, looks pretty cool.


----------



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

Went to Spring Lake yesterday and it was a great ride. Couple of detours and wrong turns, but my phone GPS map helped me get back on track.

Thanks again


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

logroll said:


> Went to Spring Lake yesterday and it was a great ride. Couple of detours and wrong turns, but my phone GPS map helped me get back on track.
> 
> Thanks again


Curious the route you chose been thinking about it. Family is going to Galloway - Seaview and I was going to ride before going but it crossed my mind to ride down. 

If not that then someday just do a ride to the beach for the fun of it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Curious the route you chose been thinking about it. Family is going to Galloway - Seaview and I was going to ride before going but it crossed my mind to ride down.
> 
> If not that then someday just do a ride to the beach for the fun of it.


Where are you riding from in NJ? You could have your wife drop you off somewhere along the way.

On Saturday I rode from Princeton to Long Beach Island, taking the same route my wife was going to drive several hours later - in case I had any problems or the heat was just too much. You could also take this approach.

Here's the route I took - you can see that if you went straight where I got onto rt 72E you'd end up in Tuckerton and then could easily loop around to Galloway.

http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/view/42016052

If coming down the Parkway you could have her drop you off in Barnegat/Waretown or Rt 72 exits and take Route 9 to Tuckerton and then wrap around Great Bay to Galloway. That'd be a nice ride.


----------



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

I am on vacation now, so I don't have the cue sheet I prepared. I drilled down on the route the first responder posted and painstakingly mapped out the turn by turn instructions. Mileage marks at every turn. I went west to millington, south to Warren and Bound Brook, thru the campus of RU in New Brunswick and further south thru Freehold and maybe Englishtown, than Manalapan and Sea Girt and finally Spring Lake. All country roads and if you leave early enough very little traffic. I really enjoyed the ride. Took me 4 hours and 45 minutes, but I took a few wrong turns and there were some detours. I subsequently, bought a GPS for future excursions like this.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I like some of these ideas. I like the idea of giving the wife the route in case it's too much. 

If I have her drop me off though she'll be sitting around waiting for me, although with GSP traffic who knows. 

BTW which GPS? I'm thinking of that for the same reason. Also to monitor the climbs I am doing. 

Oh and I'm coming from Mountainside. Not far from Chatham and was actually planning to ride through Warren on my typical route.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

From Warren I take the raritan canal to Princeton,cut across to Cranberry then get on 539. 539 goes right down the middle of the state and you can cut back east to get to most shore spots. I often take that route to LBI or Forked River.


----------

